# USA Pensions and Italian Taxes



## byresch (Mar 4, 2016)

I have 3 government pension from the United States Federal Government and Social Security. Are these subject to Italian taxes?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

byresch said:


> I have 3 government pension from the United States Federal Government and Social Security. Are these subject to Italian taxes?


I really dont know not being an American but in an attempt to bump you back to the top of the list to see if someone who would know replies I thought I would reply.

My GUESS and it is a GUESS is that if you are resident in Italy then any and all income will be subject to the same tax rules as if you were having a job in Italy. I would get advice from an Italian accountant however.

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Assuming it hasn't changed surf over to the US embassy in Italy website, It sort of depends. Both on you and the type of pension but they have/had a chart with the info


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, you have to refer to the US-Italian tax treaty for the specifics. The chart NickZ refers to is here: https://it.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/irs/

The "trick" is that the need to report your US pensions on your US and/or Italian tax returns and where you pay taxes on it is based on your status: i.e. US citizen/resident, Italian citizen or dual (US and Italian) citizen.

There is also the issue (not mentioned on this chart) about whether you file as "married filing separately" - which could subject 85% of your Social Security benefits to US taxes if you don't have Italian citizenship. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

